# Repton vs. ASD



## Mussen (Feb 22, 2010)

Our family is in the process of relocating to Dubai from the United States and our kids will be attending school in Dubai beginning in September 2010. The kids will be 8 and 6.5 years old and entering 3rd grade/Year Four and 1st grade/Year Two respectively.

Our kids love sports - soccer, swimming and sailing - and both play instruments (classical guitar and piano). They are fun loving and adaptable.

The kids have been accepted to both Repton and American School of Dubai and we would be interested in any feedback regarding these two schools. 

We are leaning towards Repton because we got the impression that it had stronger academics, athletics and music (more of a well rounded curriculum) than the American School of Dubai. Also, we thought that while we are living overseas, it might be fun for the kids to meet kids with different backgrounds rather than be in an American school. Finally, we were concerned that ASD's new campus might not be finished in time and since we currently anticipate that we will only be in Dubai for two school years, we want to avoid a construction zone.

That being said, we are pretty clueless and would appreciate any thoughts or feedbacks about schools in Dubai.

Thanks much.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Mussen! I'd be interested to know which school you decided upon and how it's going? Thanks


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

ASD is very international though all students hold American passports, it is widely considered to be the best school academically for an American style education. Refer to this link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/27600-american-school-dubai.html

for more information on the American School of Dubai.

The campus is a work in progress, but once completed, will certainly be the most state-of-the-art and elite campuses in a large region.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> ASD is very international though all students hold American passports, it is widely considered to be the best school academically for an American style education. Refer to this link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/27600-american-school-dubai.html
> 
> for more information on the American School of Dubai.
> 
> The campus is a work in progress, but once completed, will certainly be the most state-of-the-art and elite campuses in a large region.


I completely agree that's why we've chosen ASD over Repton. I think an established successful school that, as far as I'm concerned, helps each child reach his/her potential whilst encouraging them to think about the world around them, gets the thumbs up from me! We are uk passport holders so the school must have a lot going for it to make a traditional English prep school mum go in a different direction! I know my kids will thrive there and as a bonus I avoid the Repton school car park ;-)


----------

